# Suggestions Please - Best post work-out meal or supp.



## Gettin'old (Feb 17, 2003)

What would Y'all recommend as a post work out supp or meal?
Thanks.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2003)

Whey protien and water is my post w/o choice.


----------



## Fit Freak (Feb 17, 2003)

Whey and water...depending on your goals....and Regardless of your goals for that matter.....you should try to add some high glycemic carbs to the mix to promote recovery.

This topic has been discussed manytimes....try a search to review the comments.


----------



## MeanCuts (Feb 18, 2003)

Whey protien and water plus a piece of fruit and scoop of peanut butter i use this post workout regardless if i'm bulking or cutting


----------



## Gettin'old (Feb 19, 2003)

The Whey & water is easy enough. I thought Y'all would be pushing some dextrose products for fast replenishment of the muscles. Don't Y'all want any carbs with that whey?


----------



## Fit Freak (Feb 19, 2003)

As I said...add some high glycemic carbs (hence...dextrose).  In the past I have added a banana and some berries instead of dextrose.....just me though.  Fruits are first used to replenish liver glycogen instead of muscle glycogen...that's why many prefer dextrose to fruit.


----------



## Fit Freak (Feb 19, 2003)

Also...adding fat is also your choice...I have done it in the past...for me it depends when I will be able to eat next.  The downside is that adding fat (PB or flax, heavy cream, etc) will slow the absorption of protein and carbs.  As you can see things are largely individual and IMO there is no 'best answer.'

Try things out...see what works best for you, your budget, goals, and schedule.


----------



## Gettin'old (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks. I've also always used fruit post workout myself. I'm just not a huge fan of the hi glycemic super simple sugars. But, I've read so much on here about the need for dextrose intake post-workout I was thinking of trying it out. That's why I was wondering what food product would be best for this. Perhaps it takes a supp. to get the dextrose. 

I think I'm fine with the fruit in any event. Seems healthier.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2003)

You can buy dextrose as a supplement.  Also smarties are complete dextrose.  You can eat a couple packs of them with your shake.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2003)

Gatorade also has dextrose.  But it is second on the ingredients list behind sucrose so it is not pure dextrose.  However it does mix well with chocolate or avnilla whey and water.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MeanCuts *_
> Whey protien and water plus a piece of fruit and scoop of peanut butter i use this post workout regardless if i'm bulking or cutting



Just curious, why do you add PB to your post w/o shake?  It slows down protein absorption by the muscles, and you want fast absorption post workout?  I know it makes it taste better, but do you think you'd get better gains if you didn't do that?


----------



## Gettin'old (Feb 19, 2003)

Can the whey be taken effectively when mixed with soy milk?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2003)

I suppose so.  Never tried it though.  I am not a big soy fan.  Do a search here and use Dr. Pain's name and find out why soy is crap.

Whey would you want the soy/whey mix right after you w/o?


----------



## Gettin'old (Feb 19, 2003)

I just don't consume much dairy. I don't drink cow's milk. I have soy instead. It has less hormones/artificial crap in it, lasts longer and is  healthier.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2003)

Do a search for soy and use DP's name and you may change your mind.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 19, 2003)

There's nothin' wrong w/ BST in milk... unless you're a bovine not wanting to lactate 

also... I go after 2c ff cottage cheese and 2c ff milk ... I did dextrose, but I find that insulin resistence can help post w/o by needing less of a gi rating to get the same slin response... plus... I can't find any smarties around here


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2003)

> also... I go after 2c ff cottage cheese and 2c ff milk ... I did dextrose, but I find that insulin resistence can help post w/o by needing less of a gi rating to get the same slin response... plus... I can't find any smarties around here



Hey CF, why the ff cottage cheese post w/o?  Cottage cheese has casein protien which digests slower.  (I know you know this already, I am just wondering why you use cottage cheese post w/o).


ps., nice journal.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 19, 2003)

LOL, actually, it would be profitable to check out the diff proteins found in cott ch and milk for their various absorbtion times and BV's.

Also, I add a unseasoned sodium free bromelain/papain/ficin mixture which breaks the proteins into shorter peptide chains.  Forgot to mention that part.

reason for this as opposed to a shake is that I got fuqqing tired of the shitty taste and cost of whey whereas my solution is a 'lil longer acting, but efficient none the less.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 19, 2003)

WTF, you mean someone other than me looked at my journal?    I'm shocked 

Thanx...


----------



## MeanCuts (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Just curious, why do you add PB to your post w/o shake?  It slows down protein absorption by the muscles, and you want fast absorption post workout?  I know it makes it taste better, but do you think you'd get better gains if you didn't do that?



I added all natual PB cause it's high In good fats and can't stand the PB in anything else.I used to take just strait whey with carbs I never noticed any difference in gains between the two.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> As I said...add some high glycemic carbs (hence...dextrose).  In the past I have added a banana and some berries instead of dextrose.....just me though.  Fruits are first used to replenish liver glycogen instead of muscle glycogen...that's why many prefer dextrose to fruit.



Just a note, for clarity's sake, it's not "fruit" that replenishes liver glycogen almost exclusively, it's "fructose". Bare in mind that most fruits only contain about 1/3 fructose of their total carb counts (there's some glucose in them as well), a bit of fruit isn't necessarily a bad thing. Not ideal, but not necessarily bad.

Re: adding fats to post w/o shake - adding say, oil to a protein mixture in water won't slow absorption/digestion much since it floats on the top. However, if the fat is already part of the liquid and well dispersed, in the case of milk for example, then it's a different story and absorption/digestion will be slowed.

I'm not sure about adding cream to the protein in water, but i must confess that during my NHE trials, when i mixed cream with water and protein it did seem to disperse quite well and did keep me more satiated than i used to get with whey and water alone. Not that it mattered much though, since i was eating again within 90 minutes.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 27, 2003)

Oh, and 1 more thing... I've added .5large pixie stix to the equation as well    13.5g dextrose can't hurt me   and should be plenty for an insulin resistant caffeine junkie like me


----------



## Arnold (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Gettin'old *_
> I just don't consume much dairy. I don't drink cow's milk. I have soy instead. It has less hormones/artificial crap in it, lasts longer and is  healthier.



You may want reevaluate this, do a search on the net for soy. 

Will Brinks has a good article on soy: http://www.brinkzone.com/soy.html


----------

